# Anesthesiologist /CRNA doing pain injections



## seslinger (Aug 26, 2011)

An anesthesiologist is doing the injection for an ex. sympathetic blocks or transforaminal injections and request a CRNA to give anesthesia besides, can we bill for the CRNA.  
Basically the anesthesiologist is billing his fee, the facility is billing their fee and the anesthesia company wants to bill for the CRNA that is monitoring.  Can this be done??

Thank you for any imput or any references.


----------



## bkeeling (Aug 26, 2011)

This really depends on the payor. In LA Medicare and some of the private insurance no longer allow this billing practice. If however, the MDA and CRNA are under seperate TIN it may be possible. Also keep in mind medicaly necessity for MAC. We ended up losing money.


----------

